# Welcher Reifen passt zu mir?



## greenhorn-biker (17. April 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
möchte mir gern neue Reifen zulegen, da mein hinterer Reifen sich so langsam auflöst und ich auch in was besseres investieren wollte.An 2 Stellen am Hinterreifen sehen die stollenwie abgerissen aus kommt das vom bremsen auf asphalt?Ab wann sollte man einen Reifen etwa wechseln?
Momentan fahre ich die Reifen die original beim Rad drauf waren,allerdings steht kein Name drauf. Fahre etwa 50%Waldautobahn,40% Asphalt (Feld-,Wirtschaftswege wie man so schön sagt) ,etwa 10% leichte Trails und das bei jedem Wetter,außer kälter wie -5°C und strömendem Regen
Hab mich schon etwas im Techforum umgesehen und versucht meine Auswahl allein nach der Nutzungsrichtung etwas einzugrenzen:
Schwalbe Smart Sam
Schwalbe Rocket Ron
Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Maxxis Monorail
Continental Race King
Continental X-King

Was haltet ihr von diesen?Hat jemand Erfahrung bzgl. Pannensicherheit und verschleiß?
Momentan sagt mir der Smart Sam am meisten zu weil er anscheinend das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis hat und auch sehr langlebig sein soll.Der Grip soll zwar grenzwertig sein, vor allem bei nässe aber ich denke mal im Sommer sollte das mit der Nässe kein so großes Problem sein? Gewicht steht bei mir nicht so sehr im Vordergrund,eher der Preis und die Rolleigenschaften.
Ich möchte gerne mit Schlauch fahren hab aber noch etwas Probleme was die weiteren Auswahlmöglichkeiten betrifft wie zB mit oder ohne draht,welche breite und dann auch die verschiedenen Wahlmöglichkeiten innerhalb eines Reifentyps
Wie siehts denn mit der Kombination versch Reifentypen aus?Macht man den Reifen mit weniger Grip vorne oder hinten hin?Je nach Preis würde ich mir eventuell auch erstmal den hinteren neu machen.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen...

Grüssle vom greenhorn


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. April 2011)

Für deine Anforderungen wär evtl. der Michelin Wildgrip´r in 2.2 auch was. Vom Profil her ähnlich wie der Rutschige Ralf (zumindest augenscheinlich) und kein schlechter Reifen. Ich selber bin bißl enttäuscht, weil er nicht den Grip vom Albert hat, was man aber bei dem Profil her nicht erwarten kann. Ich hab ihn halt im www bestellt, ohne ihn vorher in Natura anzuschauen, was ein Fehler war. Jetzt kommt er halt auf mein Hardtail, das in etwas denselben Einsatzzweck hat, wie du ihn beschreibst. Dafür dürfte er ziemlich perfekt sein.
Der Reifen ist recht verschleißarm (meiner hat nun ca. 20.000 Höhenmeter drauf und es ist ihm noch nichts anzusehen), preiswert und pannensicher, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Der Reifen ist relativ leicht und rollt sehr gut und baut auch recht breit. Einen Smart Sam würd ich schon nicht mehr als Geländereifen einstufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (17. April 2011)

Hallo greenhorn,
auf alle Fälle würde ich den mit mehr Grip vorn rauf machen, da du Rutscher am Hinterrad besser ausgleichen kannst, als wenns vorne mal rutscht. 
Dort, wo deine Stollen wie abgebrochen aussehen, dass ist normal. Passiert beim Kurvenfahren/ Bremsen/ Steinen... 
Bei den Reifen musst du am Besten selbst mal probieren. Ich fahre 2,25er Racing Ralph und komme damit gut klar (auf Trails, im Regen, auf Schotterabfahrten und Asphalt...). Hab auch sehr selten damit einen Platten. Ich weis, es gibt auch viele die sind anderer Meinung, aber ich denke, die perfekte Bereifung muss jeder für sich selbst finden.

LG Iselz


----------



## omgchiller (17. April 2011)

was ist // Waldautobahn // bitte?  *sry neu hier*
Ich habe 2.5 Reifen von Continental drauf


----------



## Iselz (17. April 2011)

Waldautobahn = Forststraße = breiter Schotterweg = langweilig


----------



## 122kg (17. April 2011)

@greenhorn
Gibbet die fotos auch in scharf?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. April 2011)

Ich würd für deine Einsatzgebiete den Smart Sam empfehlen.
Niedriger Rollwidrstand, recht guter Grip (für einfache Trails) und ewige Haltbarkeit.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. April 2011)

Hab grad mal nach den Maßen geschaut...
Laufrad: 559 x 19c
Reifen: 26 x 2.00
Das einzige was mir nix sagt ist die 19c
Gibts da auch ne grenze welche breite ich auf meine Felgen machen kann?Was würde sich durch einen breiteren reifen ändern zB bei nem 2.2?


----------



## 4mate (17. April 2011)

A= 559 (mm Durchmesser); B=19, also die Innenweite der Felge in Millimetern.

Es sollten nicht breitere Reifen als 2.25" auf dieser Felge gefahren werden.

Sollte der Vorderreifen noch ordentliches Profil aufweisen, könntest Du diesen auf das HR aufziehen. So muss nur ein Reifen gekauft werden


----------



## JarJarBings (19. April 2011)

Ich hatte bislang immer Nobby Nic, einfach eine treue Seele, war nie platt, hat mich immer sicher rauf und runter gebracht, rollt halt auf breiten Wegen, v.a. auf Asphalt net so dolle, aber das fiel dann unter Training.  
Ich hab nun Rocket Ron drauf, der rollt besser, rutscht aber grad auf Schotter viel eher mal als der Nobby Nic. Grad bergauf stresst mich das manchmal, aber nur manchmal.  
Ich fahr übrigens ohne Schlauch.
Ach so, und ich fahr etwa 60% Waldautobahn, 30% leichte Trails, 10% schwierigere Wurzelabfahrten, aber nur weil es manchmal net anders geht.


----------



## hasenfusses (19. April 2011)

> Michelin Wildgrip´r in 2.2 auch was


Den kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Die Reifen haben auch nicht so penetrante Schriftzüge was ich sehr angenehm finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. April 2011)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Den kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
> Die Reifen haben auch nicht so penetrante Schriftzüge was ich sehr angenehm finde.



Na das ist mal ein Grund, einen Reifen aufzuziehen! 

Der Nobby hat auf Asfalt ziemlich viel Abrieb, nach einer Vollbremsung schaut da gleich das Gewebe durch. Meine Reifen, die für die Alpen nicht mehr so dolle taugen, fahr ich auf meinem Arbeitsradl ganz runter, was beim Nobby echt schnell erledigt war. Der Albert ist da deutlich "fehlerverzeihender".


----------



## Jonas-7596 (19. April 2011)

Hi,

also der Grip'R ist nur bedingt zu empfehlen. Der entspricht zwar 100% deinem Einsatzgebiet, aber wenn der mal anfängt zu rutschen, dann rutscht er ohne jegliche Kontrollmöglichkeit. Keinerlei Voranmeldung, keine "Grauzone" wie bei anderen Reifen.

Für deinen Zweck hab ich die Schwalbe Mountaineer II benutzt, der hat aber etwas wenig Volumen und damit wenig Eigendämpfung, abgesehen davon aber okay.

Was ich noch so von anderen mitbekommen habe: Nobby Nic = Mist, aber im Gegensatz zum Grip'R beim Rutschen noch kontrollierbar.
Rocket Ron soll auch nicht schlecht sein, bin noch keinen gefahren,aber kenne einen der die Dinger fährt, soll aber sehr schnell abreiben.

Ansonsten würd ich noch den Maxxis Advantage einwerfen, der soll auch nicht schlecht sein, hat aber etwas rollwiderstand. Wenn man den vorne fährt, merkt man aber davon nicht so viel und hat im Wald gut Grip. Dazu was leichtgängiges und langlebiges ans Heck (z.B. der Grip'R) und gut ist.


----------



## hasenfusses (20. April 2011)

> Na das ist mal ein Grund, einen Reifen aufzuziehen!


Ja, das ist natürlich auch ein Grund , diese teils riesen Schriftzüge versauen das ganze Rad, nebenbei funktioniert er tadellos.


----------



## blutbuche (20. April 2011)

conti vertical - günstig und langlebig - läuft gut auf strasse und "waldautobahn" , geht auch gut bei nässe ...
nobby - ich fahr ihn in 2.25 und 2,4 . super reifen - noch nie probleme gehabt .-


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Mai 2011)

So Reifen ist endlich da 
Hab mir jetzt nen Michelin Wild grip`r in 2,25 geholt und bin erst mal erschrocken als ich ihn ausgepackt hab 
Das Ding sieht ja riesig aus!!Hoff dass er aufgezogen net ganz so breit baut...muss dazu sagen hab bisher noch nie nen Mantel montiert (und auch nicht  unmontiert gesehen ) bisher nur Reifen geflickt
Hatte bisher nen 2,0 drauf, is der Unterschied sehr groß?
Wurde jetzt halt ein 2,25 weils den grad billig im Bikemarkt gab 
Habt ihr vllt noch irgendwelche Tipps oder Kniffe zur Montage?


----------



## ActionBarbie (12. Mai 2011)

Ich werfe mal den Maxxis Advantage ins Zimmer... ist vergleichbar mit NN, für Dein Einsatzgebiet zwar etwas überdimensioniert... aber ich denke immer lieber etwas zu viel  Gripp, als zu wenig! (Deshalb habe ich vorne auch einen Ardent drauf  )

Edit:
Ups nicht bis zum Ende gelesen, hast ja schon einen Reifen... also der Michelin baut seeeeehr breit auf, hoffentlich passt er in 2.25 auch drauf bei Dir. Ansonsten ist Reifenwechsel echt ein Kinderspiel. Learning by doing! Glaub mir das geht ohne Probleme. (Wenn Du keine Tubelessfelgen hast...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Mai 2011)

@actionbarbie: Danke für den Tipp aber habe meine Wahl schon getroffen 
Habe nun versucht den Reifen zu montieren, hat auch alles ganz gut geklappt nur hat in der Hälfte die Luftpumpe schlapp gemacht 
Anderes Problem...Kann es sein dass ich für den 2,25 nen anderen Schlauch brauch, es sieht aus als wär der Mantel zu groß  Wie gesagt war vorher ein 2,0 drauf und es stand auch nix auf em Schlauch drauf


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2011)

nee, schlauch müsste passen . schleift der mantel hinten nicht ?? (denke nur , weil er echt extrem breit baut - und die meisten ht´s sicnd dafür nicht ausgelegt ...)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den Wildgrip´r auch auf mein HT montiert, da schleift nix, wieso auch? Rein optisch hat der Albert, der zuvor drauf war, breiter gebaut.


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab den Wildgrip´r auch auf mein HT montiert, da schleift nix, wieso auch? Rein optisch hat der Albert, der zuvor drauf war, breiter gebaut.



Jeder Rahmen ist anders. Auf das Scott Scale von meinem Freund passt ein Wildgrip in 2.25 auch nicht mehr. Da geht nur max. 2.1 bei Michelin-Reifen, sonst schleifen die Stollen am Rahmen.

Michelin-Reifen bauen eh sehr breit. Fast vergleichbar mit Schwalbe.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Mai 2011)

Ist das ein moderner Rahmen? Mittlerweile ist doch eigentlich 2,25 Standard? Könnte sein, dass ich auf meinem alten Hardtail (Rahmen von 1999) auch Probleme bekommen hätte.


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2011)

Neu ist er nicht... aber mit ca. 5 Jahren (genau weiß ichs gerade nicht) würd ich ihn auch nicht als veraltet bezeichnen. 
Auch bei meinem 2010er Spark bekomme ich 2.25er Michelin Reifen auch nur mit Ach und Krach hinten rein! Standard kann das nicht sein, weil das schon so verdammt knapp ist, dass schon ein bisschen Schlamm am Reifen reicht, dass es schleift. Und das ist ein Fully!

Ist ja auch eigentlich egal... ich will damit nur sagen, man kann nicht so einfach davon ausgehen, dass jeder 2.25er Reifen in jeden Rahmen geht. Dass 2.25 nicht gleich 2.25 ist, sondern je nach Hersteller in der Breite und Höhe signifikant variieren kann kommt ja auch noch dazu. Und die Felgenbreite... und die Bauart der Felgenhörner und ...


----------



## hasenfusses (13. Mai 2011)

> Dass 2.25 nicht gleich 2.25 ist, sondern je nach Hersteller in der Breite und Höhe signifikant variieren kann kommt ja auch noch dazu.


Oh ja, da gibt es massive Unterschiede!


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Michelin-Reifen bauen eh sehr breit. Fast vergleichbar mit Schwalbe.



Hm, also den Wild rock´r den ich in 2.25 hab baut breiter auf als die Schwalbe Reifen in 2.25, die ich mitttlerweile so hier rumliegen habe.

Bei ner Bekannten ging der Michelin 2.25 hinten nicht rein, sie hat ein Cube HT von 2010...

Wenn 2.25 auch eigentlich Standard ist (sein sollte bei MTBs), ich war die Tage sehr überrascht, als ich bei Mavic auf der HP las, dass meine SLR Crossmax nur bis 2.1 zu gelassen sind  (ich fahre trotzdem 2.25) spiele aber mittlerweile doch mit dem Gedanken, egal wie geil die Laufräder auch aussehen, sie eventuell auszutauschen, gibt noch andere schöne!


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Wenn 2.25 auch eigentlich Standard ist (sein sollte bei MTBs), ich war die Tage sehr überrascht, als ich bei Mavic auf der HP las, dass meine SLR Crossmax nur bis 2.1 zu gelassen sind  (ich fahre trotzdem 2.25) spiele aber mittlerweile doch mit dem Gedanken, egal wie geil die Laufräder auch aussehen, sie eventuell auszutauschen, gibt noch andere schöne!



Sollte aber noch kein Problem sein mit 2.25.
So ein breiter Reifen auf einer schmalen Felge (Crossmax SLR sind 17mm, oder?) walkt halt schon ein bisschen, aber halten sollte er trotzdem. 

Wenn du sie tatsächich austauschen willst (Mavic Systemlaufräder solltest du ja gut verkauft bekommen ) würde ich mir an deiner Stelle von einem guten Laufradbauer einen schönen Custom LRS mit Notubes Felgen holen... ist u.U. billiger, leichter, und ganz so wie du's haben willst


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Mai 2011)

Ja, 17 mm Maulweite.



> würde ich mir an deiner Stelle von einem guten Laufradbauer einen  schönen Custom LRS mit Notubes Felgen holen... ist u.U. billiger,  leichter, und ganz so wie du's haben willst


Hört sich interessant an! Wo finde ich so nen Laufradbauer?

Im Moment muss ich den Antrieb etwas erneuern.... die Sram Kassette hat schon nach 2000 Kilometern schlapp gemacht und zwei Kettenblätter sind schon neu... irgendwie habe ich den eindruck ist 10 fach nicht so robust wie neunfach... die läuft auf dem HT noch wie neu nach 3000 - 4000 Kilometern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (13. Mai 2011)

http://light-wolf.de/  Felix bastelt Dir Felgen nach Deinem Geldbeutel und nach Deinen Anforderungen, er spricht mit Dir alles telefonisch durch, Du bekommst ein Angebot wo Du nicht nein sagen kannst und bist ewig glücklich damit   ... im Forum hier als Felix the wolf vertreten


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir nen Laufradsatz von Action Sports mit No-Tubes Felgen bestellt, wiegt 1450g und läuft super!   Zuvor hatte ich auch einen Crossmaxx LRS, allerdings den Enduro. Entgegen mögl. anderen Erfahrungen habe ich mit Action Sports bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ja, 17 mm Maulweite.
> 
> Hört sich interessant an! Wo finde ich so nen Laufradbauer?



Lightwolf aka "Felixthewolf" (Forum) kann ich auch empfehlen!

über German-Lightness aka "Schnellerpfeil" (Forum) kann ich die nächsten Tage mal was sagen, wenn der neue LRS von meinem Freund hoffentlich da und getestet ist.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Mai 2011)

Für Dominas wäre die Conti RubberQueen eindeutig der richtige Reifen. 

Für deinen speziellen Fall würde ich sagen: Conti Xking 2.4 Racesport vorn, Raceking 2.2 Supersonic hinten.

Da der Preis aber einen Rolle zu spielen scheint und Du evtl. auf den hervorragenden Griß von Contis Blackchili bei Nässe verzichten kannst, kann ich zumindest am Hinterrad den Michelin WildRac'R 2.15 empfehlen.


----------



## 4mate (13. Mai 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> ...schwall...


Erst den Thread lesen und dann antworten - ist das so schwer?              #*16*


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Erst den Thread lesen und dann antworten - ist das so schwer?              #*16*



Too long, didn't read... ich gebs ja zu 
Aber immerhin ne ordentliche Wahl.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Mai 2011)

bei wieviel Euro liegt denn eigentlich ein laufradsatz von einem laufradbauer?
so ungefähr, also bei welchem preis geht das alles los? kann mir das jemand sagen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Mai 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> bei wieviel Euro liegt denn eigentlich ein laufradsatz von einem laufradbauer?
> so ungefähr, also bei welchem preis geht das alles los? kann mir das jemand sagen?



Sollte bei ähnlichem Gewicht eigentlich fast immer etwas unter dem Preis vergleichbarer Systemlaufradsätze von den Premiumherstellern Mavic, Fulcrum oder DT Swiss (und anderen) liegen. An denen kann man sich orientieren.


----------



## hasenfusses (13. Mai 2011)

So 300-400 werden das schnell werden....

Ansonsten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Systemlaufradsat...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item48405e263a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

.....für den einsatz , für den die laufräder gebraucht werden , tun´s sicherlich die , die drin sind - da kommt man gewiss  günstiger , wenn man sich vorher informiert , wie breit der reifen sein darf , ohne , dass die stollen ev. schleifen ....sonst wird der neue lrs noch  teurer , als das gesamte bike ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Mai 2011)

So war grad zwangsweise an der Tankstelle aufpumpen
Rad is eingebaut...und schleift  Gott sei dank nur am strebenschutz, weiß jetzt nicht ob ich ihn abmachen soll oder nicht is so en komisches Neopren-ding 
Der Mantel eiert auch etwas...hab ich falsch montiert oder legt sich das beim "einfahren"??
Der Reifen ist echt verdammt breit und ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher ob es die richtige wahl war weil ich etwas bedenken wegen dem Rollwiderstand habe 
Mal sehen vllt nehm ich ihn für den Herbst/Winter wenn der Boden schwerer und schlammiger wird und mach mir jetzt doch was schmäleres drauf...
Die Frage ist jetzt nur ob es viel ausmacht wenn ich nen 2,0 drauf mache oder doch lieber den Smart Sam?


----------



## 4mate (13. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So war grad zwangsweise an der Tankstelle aufpumpen
> Rad is eingebaut...und schleift  Gott sei dank nur am strebenschutz, weiß jetzt nicht ob ich ihn abmachen soll oder nicht is so en komisches Neopren-ding


Es ist ein Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren der Beschädigungen durch schlagen der Antriebskette gegen die Kettenstrebe  beim bergab fahren in rauem Gelände verhindert.
Wenn sich das Rad  ohne Schutz frei dreht würde ich ihn abnehmen (und etwas schlankeres dafür befestigen, Stück eines alten Schlauches mit Kabelbindern, z.B., oder ähnliches). 







  Doch erst nach dem nächsten Schritt, s.u.!





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Der Mantel eiert auch etwas...hab ich falsch montiert oder legt sich das beim "einfahren"??


Nein, das legt sich nicht. Der Reifen sitzt nicht richtig im Felgenbett.
Setze Dich auf einen Stuhl oder Hocker und nehme das Rad waagerecht auf die Oberbeine.
 Luft fast vollständig ablassen, einen kleinen Rest im Schlauch lassen so dass man den Reifen gut zusammendrücken kann.

Nun auf beiden Seiten (erst eine Seite, dann die andere) den Reifen rundherum  in das Felgenbett drücken bis er überall nicht mehr am Felgenrand anliegt.
  Jetzt den Reifen wieder aufpumpen, auf *maximalen Druck*. Der ist auf der Reifenflanke angegeben. 
Kann ein ploppendes Geräusch geben, wenn der Reifen in die Felgenhörner rutscht.

An den Reifenflanken ist ein feiner konzentrischer (Gummi-)Ring kurz über der Stelle wo der Reifen in der Felge verschwindet. Prüfen ob dieser auf beiden Seiten überall den gleichen Abstand zum Felgenrand hat. Wenn nicht, nochmal das Ganze, dann Luftdruck auf den von Dir gewohnten/bevorzugten Druck einstellen. 
Wenn alles passt, H-Rad provisorisch einbauen und prüfen ob der Reifen immer noch am Kettenstrebenschutz schleift. 

Wenn ja, siehe oben.





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist echt verdammt breit und ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher ob es die richtige wahl war weil ich etwas bedenken wegen dem Rollwiderstand habe


Sollte der HR-Reifen wirklich zu breit sein wäre die schnellste Lösung ihn auf das VR aufzuziehen und den VR-Reifen auf das HR.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (13. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist echt verdammt breit und ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher ob es die richtige wahl war weil ich etwas bedenken wegen dem Rollwiderstand habe
> Mal sehen vllt nehm ich ihn für den Herbst/Winter wenn der Boden schwerer und schlammiger wird und mach mir jetzt doch was schmäleres drauf...



Mach dir mal darum keinen Kopf, ich fahr das Ding an meiner Stadtschlampe, die Reifen rennen wie sonstwas. Allerdings für schlammigen Boden weit unterdimensioniert, da würd ich eher was mit mehr Profil nehmen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Mai 2011)

Was sind eigentlich die Unterschiede bzw Vor- und Nachteile zwischen draht- und Faltreifen?


----------



## 4mate (13. Mai 2011)

In erster Linie der Preis und das Gewicht, in zweiter Linie die verwendete Gummimischung.

Beispiel am Continental Race King 2.2":



 Race King Supersonic: 3 Lagen/ 180tpi/ faltbar/ Black Chili Compound *470g *~ 30â¬ im Internet
Race King ProTection: 3 Lagen/ 180tpi/ faltbar *550g ~ *40â¬ im Internet
Race King UST-Tubeless: 3 Lagen/ 330tpi/ faltbar *700g ~ *35â¬ im Internet
Race King: 3 Lagen/ 84 tpi/ faltbar und Draht *650g ~* 15â¬ im Internet
TPI = Threads per Inch - ein MaÃ fÃ¼r die Dichte des Karkassengewebes eines Reifens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .....für den einsatz , für den die laufräder gebraucht werden , tun´s sicherlich die , die drin sind - da kommt man gewiss  günstiger , wenn man sich vorher informiert , wie breit der reifen sein darf , ohne , dass die stollen ev. schleifen ....sonst wird der neue lrs noch  teurer , als das gesamte bike ...



Na ja....

auf meinem Rad waren 2.25er Reifen drauf als ich es kaufte. Wer kommt denn da auf die Idee, dass die Felgen nur bis 2.1 zugelassen sind und nur 17 mm Maulweite haben?

Ich werde die SLR sicherlich auch noch ne Weile fahren weil 2.25er ohne Probleme gehen aber irgendwann ,  vorher will ich aber noch ne Reverb 

Wann war nochmal Weihnachten???


----------



## Lori77 (14. Mai 2011)

da ich überwiegend auf breiten Waldwegen unterwegs bin fahre ich den Larsen TT von Maxxis, hatte mit Racing Ralph ständig einen Platten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2013)

ich hole den Thread mal wieder vor, und frage nach euren Erfahrungen 

gesucht: Reifen fÃ¼râs Enduro, ca. 2.4er Breite, sehr guter Grip ist mir wichtig.

Derzeit fahre ich den Rubber Queen in 2.4 vorn und hinten und find den eigentlich auch richtig gut, aber ich bekomm ihn nicht tubeless und auÃerdem ist er echt sackeschwer (knappes Kilo).

Testweise hab ich gerade vorn einen Hans Dampf 2.3 montiert der noch im Keller lag. FÃ¤hrt den jemand von euch? Auch hinten?


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. April 2013)

Hey ich schließe mich mal an hier.
Brauche fürs Enduro auch was neues was ordentlich Grip hat. Sollte so 2,35er Breite haben da ich auch noch Touren damit fahre.

Freue mich über Vorschläge- man liest ja immer viel über die versch. Reifen die es so gibt und da fällt die Entscheidung echt mal schwer.

Grüßle


----------



## scylla (7. April 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich hole den Thread mal wieder vor, und frage nach euren Erfahrungen
> 
> gesucht: Reifen fÃ¼râs Enduro, ca. 2.4er Breite, sehr guter Grip ist mir wichtig.
> 
> ...



Highroller II 2.4 vorne EXO 3C und hinten EXO Maxxpro. Hab ich am Touren-FR-Hardtail und find's gut. Rollt sehr passabel, Grip ist gut, und verhÃ¤lt sich sehr gutmÃ¼tig (=groÃer und gut beherrschbarer Grenzbereich).
Funktioniert auch tubeless mit Milch, auch wenn es nicht vom Hersteller angegeben ist.
Richtig leicht sind die aber auch nicht. Der 3C hat ca. 820g, der Maxxpro ca. 900g. In der Klasse tust du dir aber schwer, was leichteres zu finden, was dann auch noch einigermaÃen pannenresistent ist, grippt und auch noch schlauchlos dicht zu kriegen ist.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2013)

hmm, danke!

aber dann kann ich die Rubberqueen erstmal runter fahren.
Haben es heute nochmal mit versch. Reifen probiert, auf den Veltec Felgen bekommen wir nix tubeless 
Also gebe ich auf, was das angeht 

Deine Tipps merke ich mir aber für den Nachfolgereifen!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Dezember 2013)

Hey Mädels,

kurzes Update zu meinem Michelin Wild Grip`r in 2,25 den ich vorne auf meinem Hardtail gefahren bin...
Der muss jetzt leider runter weil er abgefahren ist und das nach noch nicht mal 1000km  Der Mountain King II kam etwa zur selben Zeit drauf und hat mindestens noch 1/3 Profil und das obwohl er hinten läuft  Ansonsten hauptsächlich Forstautobahn, leichte Singletrails, ein Ladies Treffen in der Pfalz und vom Untergrund von trocken über schlammig bis Schnee eigentlich alles 

Wollte einen gut rollenden Allrounderreifen, der auch einigermaßen leicht ist, da mein Bike schon nicht das leichteste ist 
Er baut im Vergleich zu meinem Mountain King II (Protection 2,2) hinten recht breit, weswegen ich ihn auch nicht wirklich hinten fahren konnte 
Zum Verhalten kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen, da mir einfach der Vergleich und die Erfahrung fehlen...Nur soviel beim Ladies Treffen war ich für meine Verhältnisse etwas anspruchsvoller unterwegs und ich war mit den Reifen und meinem gesamten Bike top zufrieden 
Platten hatte ich übrigens keinen einzigen 

Da ich wieder etwas neues ausprobieren wollte habe ich mich nach langem lesen für einen Maxxis Advantage in 2,25 entschieden. Laut Homepage wird der Reifen in dieser breite für den AM-Bereich angepriesen, auf dem Zettel steht jetzt allerdings Cross Country drauf   Wäre für meine Verhältnisse eher der Ardent was gewesen???


----------



## Bettina (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde sagen, der Advantage ist ein guter Allrounder, rollt nicht ganz so kantig wie der Ardent.  Ich bin ihn als tubeless bzw. LUST Variante am AM gefahren. Habe jetzt zur Rubber Queen gewechselt, welche mir auch gut gefällt. Habe nur gewechselt, weil der Reifen fällig war und ich mal was anders testen wollte.
Viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## juergets (20. Dezember 2013)

Darf man auch wenn man keine Lady ist seinen Senf dazu geben?
Ich habe den Advantage 2.25 zwei Saisons auf dem Vorderrad gefahren und bin damit einmal über die Alpen, habe den Südtessin mit allen Bergen gerockt und ebenso einiges im Engadin gefahren. Daneben leistet er treue Dienste auf den Hometrails. Du siehst er ist ein echter Allrounder und sehr haltbar.
Gruss
Jürg


----------

